# suggestions for a lightweight inexpensive saddle



## ARTEMISBLOSSOM (Apr 3, 2011)

I have 2 beautiful circle Y saddles and they fit my horses great but they are very very heavy. I am getting older and find that its hard to swing a 50lb (or nearly 50lb) saddle up on my 16hh horse. I was thinking of finding a decent quality lightweight saddle . I only trail ride maybe twice a week . I know I could buy very pretty sets for next to nothing but I have read that the quality is poor and might sore my horses back. Do you have any suggestions for lightweight decent quality saddles? I am fine with used but need to have an idea what kind to look for.


----------



## Drifting (Oct 26, 2011)

Big Horn, Abetta, and Fabtron are your best bets for the synthetic type models.


----------



## SouthernTrails (Dec 19, 2008)

Drifting said:


> Big Horn, Abetta, and Fabtron are your best bets for the synthetic type models.


Circle Y makes one also.

Those 4 Brands are the best and probably the only choices for Quality.

Almost every other brand I can think of is Indian made junk, stay away from King Series, btw.

.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

A feature few people think to look for is how the stirrup leathers are made. Cheap synthetics use seat belt webbing which stretches. When it stretches it rips the rivets at the top of the fenders. Big Horn uses a stout webbing and leather sewn together. Synthetic saddles come with synthetic cinch straps. These are ok to use providing your cinch has a bit of give to it and isn't held together with webbing. A multi string cinch is good to use and if made of mohair, excellent.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I just got a part-synthetic High Horse Eldorado (made by Circle Y) I've only ridden in it a few times, but have been very happy with it so far. High Horse has several different models- some are part synthetic, and some are full leather.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I've got a big horn endurance saddle that I doubt weighs 14 lbs like their site says. My only complaint about is you have to where boots or half chaps. The cordura fenders don't protect your leg from rubbing in the stirrup leathers enough.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I just bought a Circle A (by American Saddlery) barrel saddle that is a few years old and I love it. Nice and lightweight, the leather is as soft as that on my older Action Saddle Co saddle (that ways twice as much) and fairly thick, and it's comfortable. It is built on a fiberglass tree (not my fave), but I think that's what makes it so lightweight. 

One thing I noticed on my heavier Action saddle is that the stirrups weigh an absolute TON. Take off the stirrups and the saddle sheds a good 10lbs. :shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I've only ever ridden in 2 synthetic western saddles, a Wintec and a Fabtron.
The Wintec was horrible. The ONLY time I have ever gotten chaffed riding, and I was only on for maybe 45 minutes.
The Fabtron was awesome! Seriously comfortable saddle and I felt like it had a good balance, I wasn't put in a bad chair seat and could actually use my leg properly.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

My inner calves are the only place the bighorn gets me. With boots it's fine. I only whine about it a little because it's only a couple months where leather soled boots are practical here. From November to mid May you'd break your neck in cowboy boots or english boots here. The seat is leather so no rubs there.


----------

